# Nutty style roast recommendations?



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all

I'm looking for recommendations of particular roasts from bean suppliers that will give a nice hazlenut or almond taste. I'm definitely not looking for the flavoured coffee beans, just a good medium to full bodied style roast that brings our the nutty notes and preferably not too acidic or darkly roasted.

So far I've tried Dorset Coffee Co No1 Blend which was fine as a regular coffee, but not much in the way of a nutty taste. I've also got a subscription to Bean and Ground so I've got a few different blends in the post to try.

I work in London so could go to a shop like Monmouth Coffee or similar, alternatively I know there are lots of other roasters operating by post but have only tried B&G as I was given a short subscription as a gift.

I have a mignon grinder and gaggia classic machine and typically the drinks I make are americanos or flat whites.

Very grateful for any recommendations.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/indian-bibi-peaberry-bold-washed-catucai ?


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks jeebsy, I'll take a look - out of interest do you know how much has bean charge to post a single 250g bag?


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Second class is about £2, mine took two day, top service Hindsight


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

El Retiro from Pact is extremely Hazlenutty. You can get an initial bag for a quid and it's £6.95 each thereafter. I get 250g per month from them. I think this is a really tasty coffee with a great mouthfeel and lingering hazlenut aftertaste. Worth a £1 punt I'd say.


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks Paul, I had a quick look at Pact's website and could see a blend called FIG PUDDING ESPRESSO which referenced two different farms, La Joyeria and El Retiro. Is this the one you have tried?


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I have tried Fig Pudding Espresso and I quite like it. But if it is nuts you are after you can try the Mexican beans called El Retiro. Very nutty and quite delicious in my opinion.


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

OK, I don't see that one on the pact website just now (guess out of stock?) but I'll keep a lookout for it. Thanks again


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

monmouth at bermondsey have a nice Mexico, Finca Sinai-cup of excellence,pecans and caramel with medium acidity, syrupy body


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/coffee/brazil-fazenda-ouro-verde.html


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the extra recommendations - building out a nice shopping list


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

another one for you...

http://silveroakcoffee.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=97


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

paul whu said:


> El Retiro from Pact is extremely Hazlenutty. You can get an initial bag for a quid and it's £6.95 each thereafter. I get 250g per month from them. I think this is a really tasty coffee with a great mouthfeel and lingering hazlenut aftertaste. Worth a £1 punt I'd say.


the el retiro was my favourite from pact. it's not on the menu at the moment though. i'm also partial to a nutty coffee as opposed to a fruity one so i'll be looking at this thread to try some of the recommendations


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

smokeybarn said:


> http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/coffee/brazil-fazenda-ouro-verde.html


just taken delivery of these so will give you a taste test in a bit


----------



## shin (Apr 17, 2014)

Finca La Bolsa from Monmouth was great.

http://www.monmouthcoffee.co.uk/coffee/central-america/guatemala/finca-la-bolsa


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

adam_n_eve said:


> just taken delivery of these so will give you a taste test in a bit


it was a very nice cup, quite a strong flavour with an almost burnt taste to it (not in a nasty way). i'll have a tinker with my brew times next week and see what happens.


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

really liking this coffee now. just made a really bad (weak and bland) cup though (trying to experiment!!) so will stick to my tried and trusted routine from tomorrow. oh well you live and learn (although i am tempted to pour it away and start afresh!!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

adam_n_eve said:


> really liking this coffee now. just made a really bad (weak and bland) cup though (trying to experiment!!) so will stick to my tried and trusted routine from tomorrow. oh well you live and learn (although i am tempted to pour it away and start afresh!!)


How are you brewing it ? What is your recipe ?


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

apols sorry i probably should have said!! oops!!

french press and i did my usual 16g, poured the water in sorry no temp info (zip tap at work) nor amount (but it's enough for 1 mug) and let it sit for 4 mins, then i broke the top and scraped off the scummy froth, then let it sit for a further 10 mins. then without plunging i poured. it was a method i read on someone's blog or webpage so thought i'd try it.

usually i use 16g and wet the grinds for 1 min, then pour the rest of the water in, clean off the froth (there doesnt tend to be a crust when i've allowed the coffee to bloom) after a further 1:45 then plunge and press after 4 mins (5 mins in total).


----------



## phesarnion (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd look at blends/single origins that use purely medium/medium dark roasted bourbon strains. South/central American in particular is a good place to start.


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> another one for you...
> 
> http://silveroakcoffee.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=97


just ordered some of these today







really enjoyed the last nutty recommendation so i'm hoping these are as good.


----------



## adam_n_eve (Feb 11, 2015)

adam_n_eve said:


> just ordered some of these today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow these are delicious. i followed the instructions that came with the bag y'day (no bloom and 6 min brew) but think i overdid the coffee weight and it tasted very bitter. however today i went back to my tried and tested recipe in the french press (1 min bloom then 4 mins brew) and it's sooooo good. like a milk chocolate hazelnut whirl. defo my fave work coffee so far, i would drink it all day if i could. thanks for the recommendation.


----------

